# looking for plans for v-6 or v-8



## LittleJohnny (Jun 21, 2012)

Hello everyone,
My brother is coming to see what I do in the machine shop, Jobs are extermely light right now and I am looking for a project to do. I may not be searching for the right words or even in the right places. I would like to have plans for either a v-6 or v-8 working gas model engine and a transmission to go with it. The tranny I am not absolutely set on but would be a fun project to work on. Can anyone point me in the right direction or even pass some plans my way. Well thanks in advance and Blessed be.
Respectfully
LittleJohnny


----------



## capin (Jun 21, 2012)

http://www.cad-jung-shop.de/epages/62479729.sf/en_GB/?ObjectPath=/Shops/62479729/Products/00-Z0006-0
These look great for you. Brian


----------



## LittleJohnny (Jun 21, 2012)

Thanks for the fast respone. I will give that a llok and see what i can do.


----------



## LittleJohnny (Jun 21, 2012)

very good looking engines but they do not ship to the states. What a drag. But very nice site


----------



## Rayanth (Jun 21, 2012)

there is the Whittle v-8, you can find a couple build logs if it here on this site, and the plans are free from the Yahoo group dedicated to the engine (or from some hmem members if you ask nicely ;D)

-Ryan


----------



## LittleJohnny (Jun 21, 2012)

ok thats a good place to start thank you Rayanth


----------



## Rayanth (Jun 21, 2012)

our esteemed and very talented member Steve Hucks (stevehuckss396) also has designed his own V8 that looks incredibly nice, and he sells plans for it as well. The engine is his avatar/icon, seen in his profile (http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/index.php?action=profile;u=1979)

This engine was the October 2011 project of the month as well. - http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/index.php?topic=15974.0

Steve's completion log is at http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/index.php?topic=15608.0

And the build log at http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/index.php?topic=9609.0

- I'm sure you can get the ordering info for the plans somewhere out of all that information I just threw at you ;D ... or just PM him.

- Ryan


----------



## Siddly (Jun 21, 2012)

You have email Little Johnny


----------



## capin (Jun 21, 2012)

Johnny he does send to the USA, I sent him that question and he said yes he does. Just send him a email and he will send the paypal info and shipping info for you. Brian


----------



## LittleJohnny (Jun 21, 2012)

ok very nice thanks for the heads up i will send him an email later a few of his motors look very interesting. Thank you


----------



## LittleJohnny (Jun 22, 2012)

I have another question if anyone is still browsing, I have seen a couple of finished models with small radiators, breather caps, and spark plugs can anyone tell me where to get items like that. I found some really good ideas but I would like to kinda set all my bases up so i dont have to stop my project at any point if i can help it.


----------



## Rayanth (Jun 22, 2012)

many make their own spark plugs, it's reportedly fairly easy. And quite a bit cheaper than the alternatives - there's a commercial brand of miniature spark plugs, RimFire, can be easily googled.

Not quite sure on the radiators and breathers. I'm mostly familiar with Steve Huck's Demon V8 that I referenced you to earlier, having completely re-read his whole thread... he made everything himself.

- Ryan


----------



## capin (Jun 22, 2012)

Most are custom made- Plugs, a writeup was done by Mr. George Britnell a while ago just check the search in work in progress forums- Radiators are just heater cores cut to fit, Mr Giles did a writeup in Home Machinist magazine not to long ago just check around for it - breather caps are simple turning and then decor to your liking. Brian


----------



## LittleJohnny (Jun 22, 2012)

all made gotcha that makes this project even better thanks so much.


----------



## didier111 (Nov 21, 2018)

LittleJohnny said:


> very good looking engines but they do not ship to the states. What a drag. But very nice site


bonjour je dispose de plan de V8 en echange de 4 cylindre en ligne 
etes vous interesé?


----------

